# Rapidshre uploading too slow on bsnl BB



## eureca_eureca (Aug 3, 2007)

How to improve the speed of uploading to rapidshare (free account)

i am getting good speed on downloads but when it comes to uploading files to rapidshare it goes for a long time (10-20 Kpbs max speed)...

Iam using Bsnl 500 plan 

is there a method to schedule rapishare uplaods , i tried rapidshare uploading tool but it didnt uplaod on scheduled time 

Please help me ..


----------



## techtronic (Aug 5, 2007)

BSNL Dataone uses ADSL (Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line) Technology for Broadband Plans 
*(4:1 Ratio for Download:Upload)
*But even if your download speed is upto 2 Mbps, the damn cheaters are only giving 64 Kbps for uploads *(CHEATING) *when it should be 512 Kbps theoretically
Hence the low upload speed


----------



## eureca_eureca (Aug 6, 2007)

any hacks or cracks to bypass this cheating ?


----------



## techtronic (Aug 8, 2007)

Not possible buddy. Its in BSNL's hands to upgrade your upload speed


----------

